
College-Educated Voters Are Ruining American Politics - _ttg
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/01/political-hobbyists-are-ruining-politics/605212/
======
quaquaqua1
Alright, I'm ready to be banned for this one. From the article:

>Unlike organizers such as Matias, the political hobbyists are
disproportionately college-educated white men

>In reality, political hobbyists have harmed American democracy... their style
of politics is a parlor game in which they debate issues on their abstract
merits.

...

Yes everyone, you heard it here first, white men talking about politics is
super problematic and ruins lives.

